# Scale Rot? Help please....!



## TehPenguin (May 2, 2009)

I think my tegu developed scale rot. It has a patch of scales that turned blue and now they re a dingy color. They also look like they re kind of indented. I posted thread with this problem bout couple days go but no one replied, someone help please!

Now I'm pretty sure it's scale rot, there appears to be n abscess under his skin. I'm so worried. Will he be fine till Monday when I can get him into a vet?


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 2, 2009)

I would honestly take the gu' to a vet.


----------



## TehPenguin (May 2, 2009)

[Will he be fine till monday?


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 3, 2009)

Ya. I wouldn't put it off for more than a week though.


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 3, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-scale-rot.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-scale-rot.htm</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://pet-snakes.com/scale-rot-pet-snakes" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://pet-snakes.com/scale-rot-pet-snakes</a><!-- m -->

How humid do you have it inside the cage?


----------



## Beazer (May 3, 2009)

Take it to the vet like you were saying on Monday. Keep the cage clean and use paper towel until you see the vet (give it plenty of hides). You do not want that infection getting into the blood stream. 
Like mike was saying, stagnet humidity, too wet of bedding, and dirty cage can all lead to this, so try to change up the husbandry a bit after returning from the vet. It should be fine til Monday. Just keep the cage and the area on the animal clean. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## TehPenguin (May 3, 2009)

Alright, I have him on old towels with a couple of boxes made up for hides. He still has good appetite about him. I found a local vet and I will get him in. Will any of these meds kill of any good bacteria? If so, then I'd like to order some probiotic.

Oh, the humidity was around 80. But, I had cleaned and baked the substrate. I think his problem was his log hide, the top part in which his back would always touch, was soaked 24/7. This didn't allow him to dry, problem causing it, as it's only on his back.


----------



## Beazer (May 3, 2009)

I am not entirely familiar with how antibiotics work inside the reptile, but I am guessing so? Tux would be good to get in on this so I'll pm him to answer. 
Avoid towels like like cloth and stuff. Use only papertowels if you are not going to use the substrate. 
A good cleaner to use on bowls/furniture/surface is Chlorhexidine (Costco carries it). Mix it 3/4's ounce per 1 US gallon and put it in a spray bottle. After cleaning, let whatever was cleaned with it, air out for about 15 mins? Though, its a really good cleaner, it is not a virucide. Though, Nolvasan (hope I spelled it right?) is the best for killing major bacteria and viruses (Chlorhexidine is the generic of it) and is safe to use around your reptiles (just not on the reptile). Either or are good, just Nolvasan is stronger.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Tux (May 3, 2009)

Any antibiotic ingested will kill gut flora so yes you will want to get some Acidophiliz+ if any oral meds are given, non-fat yogurt with live cultures is also good.


----------

